# Watching DVR programs consecutively



## cvh (Mar 22, 2015)

We have a bunch of recorded half hour long cartoons for the little one. 

Is there a way to set the dvr up to play a bunch of them one after the other rather than having to start each one individually after the previous one has ended ?

Thanks

ViP612


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

If you could (sorry no way to test here)... When in my recordings, select EDIT, select multiple recordings and then select autoplay. This may be a little down on the options on the right


----------



## cvh (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply

I am able to select multiple recordings after going into EDIT, however I do not see an option for autoplay anywhere in any menu.

The only options that I appear to have after selecting them ( checking their boxes ), is to either group them or protect them.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

There is no way to play one recording after the other. The closest I can think of is using a Harmony Remote. You can set it to require pushing one button to watch the next recording.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There is a way... but I think the feature is only available on the newer Dish receiver models. I don't think the 622/722 series ever got this feature.


----------

